# Too cold for bath?



## TeutonicHeathen (Jul 17, 2012)

It is 53 degrees here right now. I was wanting to give my dog a bath. Is it too cold to take her out and give her a bath with the hose and bring her in and towel dry her?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

If you can attach the hose to an indoor faucet so the water is warm that would be so much more comfortable for him.My faucets will accept a hose if the aerator is removed.Pure cold water in 50 degree weather,brrrr!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

No, my dogs got their first patio hose-downs earlier this week (and it didn't get warmer than 40* here today, though it was slightly warmer that day). The bigger worry for me is whether the pipes are completely unfrozen. It is still freezing here overnight (in the 20s) so I have to keep detatching the hose. I don't do a full bath with shampoo, but even when it's still cold if they get muddy and filthy, they get their legs and under-sides hosed off and I towel dry before they come back inside.


----------



## RiverDan (Mar 22, 2013)

I installed a hot water tap outside last fall. One of the best ideas I ever had.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd rather wait for warmer weather, go some place that offers self-dog washing.


----------

